# Couldn't resist.



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Keep seeing the poor girl there every time I go to Wal-Mart... She's been there at least a month or two.. Full grown now, I remember when she was part of the new shipment and tiny! Now she has fin rot, so I had to bring her home. She seems mellow. Probably will add her to my upcoming sorority. 

Pictures to come! She's a red/green VT female.. Waiting for her to brighten up a bit more... At the store she was white and pink.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

there's nothing like a heroic betta rescue!


----------



## Lokii (Aug 19, 2010)

So sweet. 

My Walmart stopped carrying Betta fishes about a month ago.
She sounds beautiful, I can't wait to see some pictures.

Good luck with your new Betta!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea i wanna see pics 2


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Took some pics... Too lazy to upload and resize... Watching Kick-Ass.  

Soon though.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

I wanna see kick-ass so bad!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Good movie. Anyway, on to pictures! 

The boyfriend is going to flip out when he gets home. I hope he's understanding about her sob story. Her cup was nasty. She'll probably be joining my sorority along with (possibly) Nina and three other yet-to-be-purchased girls. WHICH for his information we agreed to, and he knows I have to quarantine them first! Good excuse? Good excuse. 
Anyway enough of my blabbering... Here's my new girl.















































I figure she'll be brightening up a bit in the next couple of days... her stripes are already gone!
She's in a rather boring looking 1 gallon critter keeper for the moment. 

Also: is that fin rot bad enough to treat with aquarium salt, or will daily water changes cure it?


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

AHhhhh...good for you! I too have been watching a little girl at Wal-Mart. I had said to myself yesterday if she was still there (after three weeks) I was bringing her home. She was there. Cup was in terrible shape. Water thick, gunky, nasty but....I chickened out. I have 3 girls out of my sorority now that I am letting there fins heal because of some bad nipping going on. I was afraid to bring her home and then not know what to do with her :-( I feel so bad.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

newfishmom said:


> AHhhhh...good for you! I too have been watching a little girl at Wal-Mart. I had said to myself yesterday if she was still there (after three weeks) I was bringing her home. She was there. Cup was in terrible shape. Water thick, gunky, nasty but....I chickened out. I have 3 girls out of my sorority now that I am letting there fins heal because of some bad nipping going on. I was afraid to bring her home and then not know what to do with her :-( I feel so bad.


 next time you should bring her home!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Good movie. Anyway, on to pictures!
> 
> The boyfriend is going to flip out when he gets home. I hope he's understanding about her sob story. Her cup was nasty. She'll probably be joining my sorority along with (possibly) Nina and three other yet-to-be-purchased girls. WHICH for his information we agreed to, and he knows I have to quarantine them first! Good excuse? Good excuse.
> Anyway enough of my blabbering... Here's my new girl.
> ...


i dont see ANY pics at all. can you PM them to me? please or is she in your album.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

She is so cute! Reminds me a bit of Gloria.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful girl!
But she looks like a PK girl to me.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I love her colors! She's a pretty girl.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

She's adorable! I went to walmart this morning and they had a cute little red betta fish there. It made me sad because he looked depressed and was not responsive to me at all. I was looking at him and moving my finger around. I couldnt take him home, but I sure hope someone else will give him a chance....
kinda off topic, but there was an adorable ryukin goldfish there who looked really healthy. He was swimming around and staring at me very curiously. So cute!!!! 
He was white with grey smudges on him. I love those colors and i've never seen one that color before, so I really wanted to say something. Hope he/she gets a home too. 
Back on subject, 
Did you name her yet? Her blue eyes are very pretty.


----------



## Lokii (Aug 19, 2010)

Very pretty girl!! I love the blue eyes. 

The Fin Rot is easy. Just make sure the water is clean. Once a day isn't totally necessary, and could add to her stress, but every few days would be good. You can add the aquarium salt, which will help with tons of things, and make her more comfortable. But it also isn't totally necessary. A heater helps as well, so maybe when you add her to your sorority it'll heal some more.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww she's a cutie and I love her colors! Good for you for giving her a great home!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yes, the pictures are in the album "soon-to-be sorority girls" on my profile. 

The pattern on her tail makes me think PK too, so you may be right. I just automatically thought VT because... well... Wal-Mart. lol

And no, I haven't named her yet. But her personality is starting to shine through. She ate two pellets this morning (made me so happy!), but otherwise she just seems so thrilled to be out of that cup to even pay attention to anything else. 

Also she's getting a lot more green/teal on her now.. Especially her dorsal fin. Her caudal fin is bright red now. Brightened up a ton overnight! She's got these little speckles that are just so cute!! I'm in love. So glad I'm home from work so I can actually spend a little "quality time" with her and maybe think of a name.


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

She is a cutie!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

For anyone who's curious here are a few pictures I took just now showing how much she improved overnight:



















Thought this was cute. She was digging for something near her plant. She's a curious one, which I see as amazing after her being home for just over 12 hours. So glad she's doing well so far. ))









If she looks like this now I can't wait to see her in a week!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow shes reallly colored up nicely!!!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I know, I'm stunned. lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

good for you taking her in like that. im not very fond of her colors but i love the red in her she seems really mysterious i would name her mystery!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Eh, I like the uniqueness in her colors... I never see females that look like she does. And I think I'll hold off on a name for a few days, just to see what she's like.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Eh, I like the uniqueness in her colors... I never see females that look like she does. And I think I'll hold off on a name for a few days, just to see what she's like.


well i have to say that her colors are unique


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'll continue to update with pictures so I can document (at least for myself) how much she's going to change, and how her tail heals up...
In the meantime, if you guys have any name suggestions, let's hear it!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bella, abbie, leah, zoe, kiara, lisa, penni....

idk Im terrible with names 

Heres a random name generator 
http://www.kleimo.com/random/name.cfm


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Cute names!

She's sitting on the table watching Dexter with her momma. lol oddly enough she seems to like it so far.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool, her colors are very pretty! 
It's easier to spend time with them and get to know them to figure out a name that fits them well. 
Ginger is a cute name, it is the name of the hidden lily flower from Thailand. 
The flower is unique in it's appearance and the way it grows.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

She's brightened up a bunch, lots of red and irridescent green. So Christmassy. Idk, I'll figure something out. The only thing I can tell so far is that she's very curious, and likes TV. Especially Dexter. We're on season 2.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You could name her Noel.. Like Christmas time?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Cute girl!
This is a more masculine name, but... Blitzen?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Reindeer names aren't such a bad idea either... But seeing as how much she seems to like Dexter I may use a character name... not sure yet lol


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

i love the color of her eyes!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Camera died.. here are a few pics of her last night from my phone.. doing so much better. Fin rot isn't gone, but definitely looks better than before.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Crap... Monster pictures... my bad. :/


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

She's so cute! Looks kinda like my girl, Maisie.


----------

